# Mitfahrer nach Trieb



## Florian (11. April 2005)

Hi!
Gibt es aus Nürnberg und näherer Umgebung evtl Leute die an einer gemeinsamen Fahrt zum Marathon in Trieb am Sonntag Interesse haben?
Muss ja nicht sein, dass jeder einzeln mit dem Auto da hochgurkt.

Insbesondere geht die Frage an Martin und Ralf: Habt ihr evtl. noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für 1 Fahrer und 1 Bike?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Gibt es aus Nürnberg und näherer Umgebung evtl Leute die an einer gemeinsamen Fahrt zum Marathon in Trieb am Sonntag Interesse haben?
> Muss ja nicht sein, dass jeder einzeln mit dem Auto da hochgurkt.
> 
> Insbesondere geht die Frage an Martin und Ralf: Habt ihr evtl. noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für 1 Fahrer und 1 Bike?


ja schon, aber ich fahr schon freitag. ich schildere am freitag die strecke mit aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (11. April 2005)

@wotan danke für deine Mail...

also ich fahr am SA Nachmittag hoch, Startnummern holen und dann fahr ich wieder heim...aber wenn du von SA auf SO dort pennen kannst könntest mit mir SA hochfahren...mit heim kann ich dich allerdings am SO nich nehmen da des Auto dann voll ist. Aber ich denke mal nach NBG fahren dann genug


----------



## lowfat (11. April 2005)

Ich werde mit der ganzen Familie am Sonntag morgen anrücken. Das Auto ist damit leider voll.


----------



## munchin Monster (13. April 2005)

Ich rücke auch an. Stilgerecht mit Bike aufm Dachträger... und dann "kotz ich ab" beim Marathon, wie sich das gehört   

p.s.: kleiner tip: höhenprofil an lenker =)


mfg benni


----------



## Florian (13. April 2005)

@ Shaun: Danke für das Angebot, aber ich möchte erst Sonntag früh starten.
Dann werd ich wohl doch mein Bike in mein Auto packen und allein fahren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. April 2005)

übrigens: die runde wird anscheinend echt lustig. am freitag treffen
wir uns noch zu brueckenbauen.... (nebenbei)


----------



## lowfat (13. April 2005)

Da können wir dann mit handsoff - backflip drübersemmeln   
(sorry, could not resist)


----------



## munchin Monster (13. April 2005)

910 höhenmeter sind ganz schön knackig für meine ersten marathon ^^

naja mal sehen - wetter soll ja toll werden!?


mfg benni


----------



## wotan_S_rache (14. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Da können wir dann mit handsoff - backflip drübersemmeln
> (sorry, could not resist)


für dich bau ich sogar noch ein zwei drops.... die sind dann mit





ausgeschildert..


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. April 2005)

schade schade liebe leute, leider wird im startzielbereich
keine bruecke gebaut. der vorstand hats in letzter 
sekunde abgebogen. wäre echt toll geworden - tja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (15. April 2005)

@ Ralf
Schade, aber nach dem gesehenen Bachbetthüpf von gestern bin ich ganz froh, wenn ich von Versuchungen verschont bleibe ;-) und am Ende noch lechts und rinks verwechsle

@ all
kann mich jemand nach getaner Arbeit von Trieb nach ER mit zurücknehmen?


----------



## Florian (15. April 2005)

@Martin: Mein Auto ist ziemlich klein und ich bin noch dran, mich mit dem schlupp zusammenzutun. Schon möglich, dass sich da was ergibt, wo noch ein Platz frei ist, könnte aber auch sein, dass wir dann voll sind. 
Sollte ich doch allein fahren müssen, wär natürlich ein Plätzchen für dich und dein Rad drin!


----------



## lowfat (15. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin: Mein Auto ist ziemlich klein und ich bin noch dran, mich mit dem schlupp zusammenzutun. Schon möglich, dass sich da was ergibt, wo noch ein Platz frei ist, könnte aber auch sein, dass wir dann voll sind.
> Sollte ich doch allein fahren müssen, wär natürlich ein Plätzchen für dich und dein Rad drin!


Danke für Deine Antwort!
Bei mir tritt gerade Plan B in Kraft: mein großer hat schlimme Ohrenschmerzen. D.h. meine Familie wird sicher nicht mitfahren und ins Schwimmbad gehen. Ich fahre also alleine und kann auch alleine zurückfahren.


----------



## Florian (16. April 2005)

Nun, der Schlupp hat sich noch nicht wieder gemeldet. 
Wenn du auch allein unterwegs bist, könnten wir uns ja evtl auch zusammentun!


----------



## lowfat (16. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, der Schlupp hat sich noch nicht wieder gemeldet.
> Wenn du auch allein unterwegs bist, könnten wir uns ja evtl auch zusammentun!


Schlupp schreibt mir in einer PM, daß er Deine Frau und Dich mitnimmt. Ruf ihn am besten an.
Bis morgen


----------



## Florian (16. April 2005)

Mittlerweile haben wir telefoniert. Er nimmt aber nicht meine Frau mit, sondern seine!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (16. April 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile haben wir telefoniert. Er nimmt aber nicht meine Frau mit, sondern seine!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

Wie fandet ihr die Strecke, welche Distanz seid ihr gefahren etc.?

Berichtet mal von euren Erlebnissen heute   

Ich fand's definitiv megageil... 1std 58min kurzstrecke (jugend).  
5ter von 8 aus meiner Wertung.

also postet auch mal.


mfg benni 


p.s.: morgen, Montag 18.04  um 18uhr auf Oberfranken TV einschalten da kommt was über den Marathon.


----------



## lowfat (17. April 2005)

Mir hat es auch riesig Spaß gemacht. Wir hatten mächtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Auf der Heimfahrt nach ER hat es schon ordentlich geschüttet.
Ich bin mit Wotan zusammen die mittlere Strecke gefahren. Ihm ist sehr früh bei einem völlig sinnlosen Überschlag meinerseits      leider mein Rad an die Schulter geknallt, so daß er nur mit Schmerzen weitergefahren ist. Leider haben uns auch noch die Schlauis an der Knipskontrollstelle geradeaus fahren lassen und nicht linkshoch. Irgandwann sind wir dann doch umgedreht. Was sind schon ein paar Extrakilometer   ? Die Zeit ist geschätzt 4:30.
Die Streckenführung ist klasse. Es sind für jeden Fahrertyp Passagen dabei. Bei schlammigem Wetter sind die Wurzelgeraden bestimmt kein Spaß. Sehr lustig ist der Salom vor dem Ziel  .


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Streckenführung ist klasse. Es sind für jeden Fahrertyp Passagen dabei. Bei schlammigem Wetter sind die Wurzelgeraden bestimmt kein Spaß. Sehr lustig ist der Salom vor dem Ziel  .



 Der Slalom vorm Ziel der is besch***** lol   

Ansonten alles super   


mfg benni


----------



## Florian (17. April 2005)

Ich bin auch die Mitteldistanz gefahren und es war große Klasse, wenn auch am Schluss echt schmerzhaft!
Ärgerlich ist, dass die meine Ummeldung am Morgen offensichtlich nicht richtig bearbeitet haben, so dass ich jetzt als unrühmlicher letzer in der Kurzstreckenwertung stehe, obwohl ich in der Zieit 2 Runden gefahren bin!


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. April 2005)

Geilomat...

nach dem Rennen hörte ich ein metallisches Klicken...war es ein Revolver der unmittelbar neben mir gespannt wurde, anscheinend nicht denn die waren alle Friedlich also was verursachte dieses mich magisch anziehende Geräusch...nein es war Wotan der ein Schachtel Fluppen zog. Und ich ohm eine abschnorrte...Danke für die Kippe danach.
Dank auch an Maxxis für die besten Reifen ever. Den flyweight 330...
der blanke Wahn, ich hatte Grip in jeder Situation und dass fast ohne Profil...
ich bin auf den Trails geflogen...bergrunter auf Schotter Vollgas und beim Bremsen genug Grip.  
Lob auch an Trieb...so endsgeile Trails hab ich echt vermisst


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. April 2005)

tja, dann hatten alle ihren spass und so wie es aussieht habe ich durch geschicktes melden lowfat und mich auf gute plätze gebracht. 
jetzt ernst: es war super! viemehr muss man eigentlich nicht sagen, nur vielleicht nochmal danke zu lowfat, der mich heute durch eine ganze schlimme phase gejagt (die entschuldigung wird aber nur wirksam, wenn low endlich aufhört zu entschuldigen, ich haette ja nicht unbedingt einem meter hinter ihm fahren muessen) hat. leider bin ich aber irgendwie durchn wind. abdruck von lows schinge am arm und tierische kopfscherzen. aber alles in allem   
und .... so hab ich nun endlich mal shaun palmer jr kenngelernt. gerngeschehen !!
das mit dem slalom auf der wiese fand ich auch nicht gut, wenn man zumindest fluessig runtergkommen wäre .-( ich werde es auf jeden fall weitergeben.
@florian: hab grad nochmal gekuckt... sieht echt kacke aus 4:23 für 34km  nimms leicht
@low: gute geschaetzt: 4:34


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @florian: hab grad nochmal gekuckt... sieht echt kacke aus 4:23 für 34km  nimms leicht
> @low: gute geschaetzt: 4:34




4.23h für 34 km??????????????????????


----------



## lowfat (17. April 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ernst: es war super! viemehr muss man eigentlich nicht sagen, nur vielleicht nochmal danke zu lowfat, der mich heute durch eine ganze schlimme phase gejagt (die entschuldigung wird aber nur wirksam, wenn low endlich aufhört zu entschuldigen, ich haette ja nicht unbedingt einem meter hinter ihm fahren muessen) hat. leider bin ich aber irgendwie durchn wind. abdruck von lows schinge am arm und tierische kopfscherzen. aber alles in allem


OK, OK, ich hör ja schon auf. Warum fährst Du auch so knapp hinter mir her   
4:34 ist unter den Umständen OK. Ich habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Was ham wer denn für Plätze? Jetzt kommt´s mir erst: hattest Du nicht gerade erst aufgehört zu rauchen?
@ShaunPalmer: Was bist Du für eine Strecke und Zeit gefahren?
@florian: Nimms leicht, einer muß der letzte sein...und wenn es nur ein Fehler ist.


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

sorry Leute, ganz versteh ich das nicht.

Soll das heißen einer hat 4 stunden 30 minuten gebraucht um die 35km und ca. 900 hm zu fahren?

Ich bin nun wirklcih nicht gut trainiert und habe 1:58:00 gebraucht.


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. April 2005)

die grosse und 4.41...aber ich war echt voll unter Adrenalin hab die Woche mir beim Dirten die Schulter und die Fresse lediert. Und bin net gefahren ausser gestern a weng strasse...und meine Schaltung hat 102km gesponnen


----------



## munchin Monster (17. April 2005)

d.h. du bist 3ter geworden auf marathondistanz.

das ist wohl nicht schnell? rofl


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> sorry Leute, ganz versteh ich das nicht.
> 
> Soll das heißen einer hat 4 stunden 30 minuten gebraucht um die 35km und ca. 900 hm zu fahren?
> 
> ...



NEIN, er ist 72km gefahren, sie haben ihn aber mit seiner zeit für die 36 gewertet


----------



## lowfat (18. April 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> die grosse und 4.41...aber ich war echt voll unter Adrenalin hab die Woche mir beim Dirten die Schulter und die Fresse lediert. Und bin net gefahren ausser gestern a weng strasse...und meine Schaltung hat 102km gesponnen


----------



## rex_sl (18. April 2005)

shaun war echt mal schnell hätt ich  mit dem grind auf der lippe nicht erwartet.


----------



## munchin Monster (18. April 2005)

Ist schon toll gewesen   

Ich war schneller als 2 Leute die ein min. 3000euro rad hatten   

einmal Bergwerk Faunus Lsd
und einmal ein canyon nerve xc mit ner fox   


Und was lernen wir daraus? ---> ein teures bike macht nicht automatisch schnell gell matze   

 


mfg benni


----------

